# Honey butter recipes



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a good recipe for honey butter?I!m sure this has been brought up before,but I!m new to this thread.Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Get honey to room temp. Whip it via method of choice. Add honey while whipping until it tastes right.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

The best by far is two parts fresh, lightly salted butter from a Jersey cow on clover and vetch pasture with one part honey produced on that same pasture. Try it if you ever get the chance. It's life changing.


----------

